# The Infamous Which Intake Is Better...



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

Every thread on the forums here seems to sound like my intake is better beacause its on my car and I say so. I want to hear a little more, about WHY that intake is better, dyno numbers, side by side comparisons, and such. From what i got here on the forums, the most popular intakes are the neuspeed, evoms, and carbonio. others mentioned include the AFE, ABD, Forge, Injen, ATP, Eurosport, Dbalis, VF Engineering, and AEM, but very limited info can be found IMHO. From what I am hearing, heres what i came up with:
*Carbonio* is the best looking and cleaniest to install, but doesnt yield the same performance gains as the others
*Neuspeed* is very affordable and best bang for the buck and also has optional CAI extension which is very nice
*EVOMS* yields great performace and sound but slightly overpriced 
as for the rest, with such little information i dont want to say too much, and i cant trust only manufacture claims. 
For everyone with any aftermarked intake out there, a little input would be apprecitated. some things like ease of installation, performacne gains, sound, looks, or any problems with any of the above would be appreciated. As you may have guessed it I'm looking for an intake for my mkv, so far I like the neuspeed, but want to hear what everyone has to say. 


_Modified by nikitynick at 2:15 PM 8-18-2007_


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

AEM has released theirs, AEM is proven good but its pretty expensive


----------



## vwjoeym (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Infamous Which Intake Is Better... (nikitynick)*

i threw my carbonio intake on in line to get my car chipped at waterfest


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

evoms is plastic


----------



## jhnr (Nov 30, 2006)

AEM - Great Performance. $$$$
Neuspeed - Good Performance $$
EVOMS - Good Performance $$$
Carbonio - no comment.


----------



## G*T*I*M*K*V (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (jhnr)*

hands down EVOMS, AEM= terrible imo for the price, if im gonna spend 300$ im gonna snag something PROVEN to be the best, EVOMS hands down


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (G*T*I*M*K*V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G*T*I*M*K*V* »_hands down EVOMS, AEM= terrible imo for the price, if im gonna spend 300$ im gonna snag something PROVEN to be the best, EVOMS hands down


add 200 more and you can get the dbilas intake which is prabably the best one there is.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

I reviewed them all and ended up aith a AFE unit. Perfect FIT, SOUND and PERFORMANCE.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_I reviewed them all and ended up aith a AFE unit. Perfect FIT, SOUND and PERFORMANCE.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just looked at that on the website, looks to be similar to evoms.


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

Carbonio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good, no loss of low-end power, retains engine cover, easy install, etc.


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (teriba)*

Carbonio FTW!!!!!!


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my P-Flo.
I think I'm going to repaint the engine cover tomorrow.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Evoms FTW


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

Forge intake FTW
Or Evoms.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

I was glad to ditch the engine cover !


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (teriba)*

*VF Engineering!!!*

Hands down the best....


----------



## 06gtiTom (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

*Eurosport* intake


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (jxmoth)*

what did you have to do to the engine cover to make that fit?


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (gtitrini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtitrini* »_what did you have to do to the engine cover to make that fit?

I mocked each cut to the engine and started cutting things that got in the way.


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

I highly suggest the Evolution Motorsports intake. May be a little pricier but worth every penny IMHO.
Also great customer service. I had a problem with my intake and they sent out a replacement part right away and it was at my door the following day.
Great sound and great gains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (SnowboarderX216)*

okay... i know i dont have a lot of posts so people are going to hate on what i say... but i've had the AEM cold air intake, the neuspeed p-flow and the Carbonio.... and i've had apr and revo.... i've noticed that the aem was garbage and a waste of 400 dollars... the p-flow worked well with revo but when i switched over to APR i noticed a slight power loss and the intake heated up a little more... but the carbonio with the APR is perfect... and if i wasnt on vacation right now i'd upload my dyno sheets with APR stage 2 with the neuspeed p-flow and the carbonio 5whp and 6 ft lbs more then the neuspeed and it was the same day (same temp.)


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_okay... i know i dont have a lot of posts so people are going to hate on what i say... but i've had the AEM cold air intake, the neuspeed p-flow and the Carbonio.... and i've had apr and revo.... i've noticed that the aem was garbage and a waste of 400 dollars... the p-flow worked well with revo but when i switched over to APR i noticed a slight power loss and the intake heated up a little more... but the carbonio with the APR is perfect... and if i wasnt on vacation right now i'd upload my dyno sheets with APR stage 2 with the neuspeed p-flow and the carbonio 5whp and 6 ft lbs more then the neuspeed and it was the same day (same temp.)
























~10 across the board with EVOM's








my dyno sheet. its APR 93 in comparison with APR 93 w/ Evom's.
Done on same day. Intake was installed while the car was on the dyno.


_Modified by SnowboarderX216 at 2:18 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

is that dyno with the stock intake for the apr 93 w/out evoms? glad to see some dyno sheets being put up, *thats* how you say how good your intake it!


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Infamous Which Intake Is Better... (nikitynick)*

Dbilas Intake - best design. Race tested and approved.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: The Infamous Which Intake Is Better... (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_Dbilas Intake - best design. Race tested and approved.










Looks great, TOO much money for what you get.


----------



## blacknovadub (Aug 14, 2007)

evoms. i have it on my car and i love it. my friend has carbonio and its piece of **** other than it looks kind of nice. its worth the money and truthfully its just as much as carbonio. if you dont like the plastic look... paint it and do something original. i LOVE it though and i am so glad i bought that over the others


----------



## NoahsGTI (Jan 16, 2007)

AEM. 
When combined with the Euro Open Fog lamp covers, it is the ONLY intake available for the MkV that will draw cold air. The rest are simply warm air intakes. 
Simple as that.


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_is that dyno with the stock intake for the apr 93 w/out evoms? glad to see some dyno sheets being put up, *thats* how you say how good your intake it!

yes it is stock intake set up w/APR 93 vs EVOMS set up w/APR 93.
same day testing


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

im curious, why is AEM the only one to draw cold air?


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_evoms is plastic









is that really bad? i would think its better than metal given it wont heat up as much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but in a hot enviorment ive heard its known to melt/warp http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (but how hot dose it really need to get?)

_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_I reviewed them all and ended up aith a AFE unit. Perfect FIT, SOUND and PERFORMANCE.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

which one means them all, did you really go through every single one mentioned? if you dont mind, if you have any kind of write up could you post a link?

_Quote, originally posted by *G*T*I*M*K*V* »_hands down EVOMS, AEM= terrible imo for the price, if im gonna spend 300$ im gonna snag something PROVEN to be the best, EVOMS hands down


well arnt we talking CAI vs regular stock+filter type? 


_Modified by nikitynick at 5:36 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_
is that really bad? i would think its better than metal given it wont heat up as much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but in a hot enviorment ive heard its known to melt/warp http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (but how hot dose it really need to get?)

ive had no problems with my EVOMS intake.
ive touched the piping after a spirited drive when i first got it and it wasnt anything out of the oridinary to the touch compared to the rest of the engine.
since then ive had the intake installed there have been no problems.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (jxmoth)*

it looks good man. are you willing to do more of these?


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (gtitrini)*

AFE.
/thread


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rodknock)*

wow that dbilas one looks sick


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (NoahsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoahsGTI* »_AEM. 
When combined with the Euro Open Fog lamp covers, it is the ONLY intake available for the MkV that will draw cold air. The rest are simply warm air intakes. 
Simple as that.

oh i guess that evoms, carbonio, neuspeed,etccccccccc draw different air through the honeycomb grill then the air at the bottom by the foglights.... the truth is actually that the stock airbox is actually best for our motors but even if changing to a different intake, aem's is the worst....


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

i would say the open fogs would allow more air to pass through the intake, but i agree the stock gets the "best" air as it gets it directly from grill to turbo and not any of the air under the hood. unfortunetly, that intake is small and so still holds the engine back


----------



## electricme (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_i would say the open fogs would allow more air to pass through the intake, but i agree the stock gets the "best" air as it gets it directly from grill to turbo and not any of the air under the hood. unfortunetly, that intake is small and so still holds the engine back

Then wouldn't you say Carbonio is the Best? Becasue that is just improving the stock setup through the air damn. I have had my carbonio on for months and I like it... the only Intake I will ever by for this engine.


----------



## noslushbox (Mar 19, 2007)

EvoMS builds 1000hp Porsches. I trust them with my little VDub


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (NoahsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoahsGTI* »_AEM. 
When combined with the Euro Open Fog lamp covers, it is the ONLY intake available for the MkV that will draw cold air. The rest are simply warm air intakes. 
Simple as that.

If you have a GTI, then who cares? You have a turbo with an intercooler. Amount of air is more important than cool air. I have no experience with AEm so I am not commenting on the intake, but the idea that 10 degree cooler air with a turbo will make a difference is ridiculous.


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (noslushbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noslushbox* »_EvoMS builds 1000hp Porsches. I trust them with my little VDub

2nd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . little pricey.... and a little noisey at times for a daily driver but very happy with it....


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (SnowboarderX216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowboarderX216* »_








~10 across the board with EVOM's








my dyno sheet. its APR 93 in comparison with APR 93 w/ Evom's.
Done on same day. Intake was installed while the car was on the dyno.


You only put down 197 hp with APR 93? I did 193 hp STOCK.







This was also a 'conservative' dyno, as many people who ran that day said they had put down higher numberes on other dynos.


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
You only put down 197 hp with APR 93? I did 193 hp STOCK.







This was also a 'conservative' dyno, as many people who ran that day said they had put down higher numberes on other dynos.

May be because of DSG, I dunno, My friend with a 6MT hasnt surpassed my numbers. So I dunno what to tell you.
My baseline dyno was in the 180's so thats a pretty substantial gain from what I did stock.


----------



## SkittlezGTI (Feb 9, 2007)

to everyone knocking carbonio, there have been dyno tests done down here at wolfcars, and carbonio showed a higher gain than EvoMS. carbon fiber keeps the heat outta the doesn't conduct heat, therefore keeping the intake temps cooler, and you get a better air filter.


----------



## SkittlezGTI (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (noslushbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noslushbox* »_EvoMS builds 1000hp Porsches. I trust them with my little VDub

lol EIP builds 750hp R32's, but i don't trust them on any of my cars lol


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (SkittlezGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkittlezGTI* »_
lol EIP builds 750hp R32's, but i don't trust them on any of my cars lol


EIP is no more from what i gather so who cars what the "DID"


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_
If you have a GTI, then who cares? You have a turbo with an intercooler. Amount of air is more important than cool air. I have no experience with AEm so I am not commenting on the intake, but the idea that 10 degree cooler air with a turbo will make a difference is ridiculous.

cooler air = more air


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (nikitynick)*

^^^ +1 And yes 10 degrees makes a difference. More air, more boom. Did you all skip basic intro to science class?


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 4:25 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

it sounds like this topic is greared for the 2.0 FSI world. any opinions for the 2.5? I've read the many technical 2.5 forums but since you all are on the topic..............


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:34 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I Am selling my AFE I just put on tonight.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3402650
My wife says its ugly and to get something else. Filter too big and blue or something......
I like it, but I gotta have a home to come home to.








Only about 2 hours and 100 miles of driving on the intake!!! Any takers?
I got the one with the regular K/N style filter (not the dry one)


_Modified by davebs14 at 9:07 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (davebs14)*

I really like the design of the Dbilas intake. Plus, over here it's illegal to have an exposed filter.
Though, I do agree that it's a bit expensive - apparently Eurojet is coming out with something similar... hopefully it doesn't take as long as their guage pod.


----------



## SkittlezGTI (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_
If you have a GTI, then who cares? You have a turbo with an intercooler. Amount of air is more important than cool air. I have no experience with AEm so I am not commenting on the intake, but the idea that 10 degree cooler air with a turbo will make a difference is ridiculous.
kill yourself


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (SkittlezGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkittlezGTI* »_to everyone knocking carbonio, there have been dyno tests done down here at wolfcars, and carbonio showed a higher gain than EvoMS. carbon fiber keeps the heat outta the doesn't conduct heat, therefore keeping the intake temps cooler, and you get a better air filter.

evomes is plastic, so its also got a high resistance to heat, the carbono is just a cold air with a ram air so yeah thats how you can see more power, and your car is in motion the air is beign hammered in through the intake
the carbono intake is underestimated becaause all it does is replaces the frotn ram air box of the OEM intake. the OEm inkate setup has to be one of the best intake systems i have seen but tehre are flaws, such as the front box is open at the bottom and is not a true ram air second its got a hose. when compareign the carbono they are similar but the carbonos tubeless design is less restrictive and it is closed so the air is being rammed in the intake harder and smoother, which means more air and bigger bang.


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

what about the ABD intake 
i never hear anyone talk about it


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (SkittlezGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkittlezGTI* »_kill yourself









You first schmuck. 
The difference in temperature you are talking about is going to make almost no difference by the time the air is run through the intercooler. If this was a Nat Asp engine then I would agree with you whole heartedly. 
Read this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2514928


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_
You first schmuck. 
The difference in temperature you are talking about is going to make almost no difference by the time the air is run through the intercooler. If this was a Nat Asp engine then I would agree with you whole heartedly. 
Read this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2514928


pwned.


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (MKV John)*

this has turned into the dumbest post i have read all night. i think we need to start over again. 
so we have...
AEM
Evoms
carbonio
stock
neuspeed
eurosport
p-flow
dbilas
and im sure there was more. personaly i think the stock one on the 2.5 is best, but thats just me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (electricme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *electricme* »_
Then wouldn't you say Carbonio is the Best? Becasue that is just improving the stock setup through the air damn. I have had my carbonio on for months and I like it... the only Intake I will ever by for this engine.

x2 well said


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

out of all the intakes listed above (not good at copying a post yet), which ones are able to be fitted to the 2.5 engine without taking off the engine cover.......basiclally leaving the engine cover on? All I've seen are pix of the intakes fitted to the FSI. How bout the 2.5? I know i could go over to the 2.5 technical but since you all are on topic...


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i left my engine cover on but i dont need it 
i got a abd intake


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (artistict)*

i'm stuck between the evo and carbonio. can the cover be left on for both of these? i've been calling around and the evo is on backorder. anyone know where i might be able to get one before h2o?


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_evoms is plastic









Umm, take a look at the rest of the engine bay sonny jim








Its all plastic!!!


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (electricme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *electricme* »_
Then wouldn't you say Carbonio is the Best? Becasue that is just improving the stock setup through the air damn. I have had my carbonio on for months and I like it... the only Intake I will ever by for this engine.

the stock air system is a great system with some flaws which carbonio picked up an improved which is why the dbiles or whatever its call is the same kind of system only it uses a pipe to replace the air cleaner box


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (_leo_)*

how restricing is the stock airbox at the part of the engine cover? the ABD intake keeps the engine cover and such, but gives you a big ol' 3in ceramic coated pipe. seems easier to install, pretty, and best of all, only $200! you can add the rest of the intake for another $200, but am wondering how necessary it really is


----------



## MarcMK4 (May 18, 2006)

where can we get a neuspeed intake at a great price?


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (MarcMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcMK4* »_where can we get a neuspeed intake at a great price?

http://www.namotorsports.net


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (sxedub)*

mjm autohaus is the cheapest i believe


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

which ones dont require anyengine cover removal or anything of that sort


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (electricme)*

It's official, the Dbillas kicks the Carbonio's ass. I can definitely feel the increased difference mid to high RPM. It just doesn't quit. Very flat power curve now without sacrificing any low end that I have come to know and love with the Carbonio over the past year+ Definite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if you can afford one.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 8:04 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (electricme)*

(oops double post. mybad)


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (germanmade98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanmade98* »_which ones dont require anyengine cover removal or anything of that sort

so far i think carbonio or ABD are your options


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_mjm autohaus is the cheapest i believe


We appreciate the Dirty South love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

ATP anyone?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI

it has a 3 inch full path and the top part of the paper filter is cuped to catch the ram air through the grill
on a conceptual level, it looks pretty good to me.....and it has a nice upgrade path too

anybody have any experience with these


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (drpsycher)*

Ugh. 3 segments joined with silicone? Cheap cheap cheap, but not the price. Funny isn't it?


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_Ugh. 3 segments joined with silicone? Cheap cheap cheap, but not the price. Funny isn't it?


fair enough but even still.....maybe i'll fab one up but in the mean time, ........_anybody out there use one of these?_ (the AIP)


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

isnt that the same way the evoms is held together?


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: The Infamous Which Intake Is Better... (nikitynick)*

hey man you forgot to mention abd's intake why don't people ever mention this intake


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

because nobody seems to have one yet...


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (drpsycher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpsycher* »_ATP anyone?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
.............


Beauler?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (drpsycher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpsycher* »_ATP anyone?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI


Needs more parts


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

ATP does look nice, i would be willing to pay a good $250 or maybe even $275, but $325 is beyond my cheap ass limits


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

i have a question for all of those out there who have or do use a carbonio. If compared (hopefully with dyno or something) to other intakes that extend ALL THE WAY TO THE TURBO, how much difference is seen? I would think the stock airbox on the engine cover would still restrict a good amount of airflow, but with all the hype of carbonio im still curious. i really dont want to hear that carbonio is better because i say so, so dont bother posting if your going to say stupid and pointless **** like that. just say why you think so with a decent amount of evidence is all i ask


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (nikitynick)*

i think a combo of these upgrades would be pretty good on my GLI what do you all think?
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...5b4c1
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...5b4c1
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...5b4c1


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_i think a combo of these upgrades would be pretty good on my GLI what do you all think?
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...5b4c1
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...5b4c1
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...5b4c1


Not really the open grills unless you buy the AEM intake or cooling your brakes







. The intake is about a 10HP gain, as for the discharge the only thing maybe would be less lag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
Not really the open grills unless you buy the AEM intake or cooling your brakes







. The intake is about a 10HP gain, as for the discharge the only thing maybe would be less lag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i felt under there once and it seemed like the plastic might have been shaped like a "wing" sorta, already pushing air flow to the brakes.....
can anybody disprove this?......that open grill thing will only cool the brakes if you add ducts also.....i'm wondering if it might not also mess up the wing thing, if im reading it right


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (drpsycher)*

I am not 100% sure but thats the only thing I could think of


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Had my Dbilas for a week now :
Pro's> good quality, easy install, not noisy, retains low end throttle response, ram air feed from front grill, easy filter access
Con's> pricey, getting a harmonic as boost comes on then it disappears??, intake pipe and MAF area gets extremely hot due to heat radiation from downpipe - needs a shield badly.
Overall - big thumbs up


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (SDM)*

thumbs up? sound slike you may end up paying for a new maf soon if you don't shield it, i wouldn't call that worthy of 500$ for an intake, i just figured those vents would get the engine bay cooler all together am i out of my mind? but in my head i see those vents acutally cooling theo whole engine and raming air into the area where an intake would be looking for flwoing ari to suck in.... oh and how do you like your GIAC prgram? why did you choose them over the other two companies?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_thumbs up? sound slike you may end up paying for a new maf soon if you don't shield it, i wouldn't call that worthy of 500$ for an intake, i just figured those vents would get the engine bay cooler all together am i out of my mind? but in my head i see those vents acutally cooling theo whole engine and raming air into the area where an intake would be looking for flwoing ari to suck in.... oh and how do you like your GIAC prgram? why did you choose them over the other two companies?

He has APR


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

sry brandon i meant to ask you persoonally about your Giac program and why not choose any of the other ecu upgrade brands out there


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

I basically went with my personal opinion and reasoning and a little help from some engineers at Autodreams














.


----------



## RussWTX (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (nikitynick)*

The dbilius intake doesn't look like it costs so much to fabricate, I don't know why we haven't had a domestic company making something like these. They would make a killing. 
All we get is rehashed crap variations of the same design and all claiming to be the best.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_i just figured those vents would get the engine bay cooler all together am i out of my mind? but in my head i see those vents acutally cooling theo whole engine and raming air into the area where an intake would be looking for flwoing ari to suck in....

I don't think the fog light vents get much air into the engine compartment. There's still a lot of hardware in between the two areas. I think the vents are only effective if you have a CAI with the filter back there, and apparently the dsg cooler is behind the vent on the driver side, hence why a lot of them come with the "scoop" the directs the air. I seriously doubt they'll help a SRI where the filter is in the engine compartment.


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (drpsycher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpsycher* »_....................ATP anyone?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
..................


_Quote, originally posted by *drpsycher* »_

Beauler?











anyone, anyone?


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (RussWTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RussWTX* »_The dbilius intake doesn't look like it costs so much to fabricate, I don't know why we haven't had a domestic company making something like these. They would make a killing. 
All we get is rehashed crap variations of the same design and all claiming to be the best. 


these guys are going to be releasing a "dbilus clone" intake made of alluminum or stainless
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3430983
i just had an IM conversation with Brenden there, who was way cool and informs me that it may be arround 400-450....
it's a little cheaper than the original and you don't have to import it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RussWTX (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (drpsycher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpsycher* »_

these guys are going to be releasing a "dbilus clone" intake made of alluminum or stainless
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3430983
i just had an IM conversation with Brenden there, who was way cool and informs me that it may be arround 400-450....
it's a little cheaper than the original and you don't have to import it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am getting Chipped by them soon. I will ask them whats up. Hopefully they will do proper dyno testing on it and provide results. 450 is tough to swallow with no proven gains.


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (RussWTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RussWTX* »_
I am getting Chipped by them soon. I will ask them whats up. Hopefully they will do proper dyno testing on it and provide results. 450 is tough to swallow with no proven gains. 


freakin do that becuase everybodie's dying to get one of those.....
i honestly would think they should be albe to do it cheaper, but as soon as you say that, you negate all the money they have to spend on R&D and development........maybe i'll make one myself








i don't think i could fab up the filter-cup thingy that mounts to the grill, though........i wonder if i could buy just one of those


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (drpsycher)*

i got an eurosport intake. im thinking of cutting it up and making it look kinda like the dbilas.


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: The Infamous Which Intake Is Better... (nikitynick)*

i have a carbonio intake and it looks sick but i hate it so much for the install, it just doesnt seem to sit flush and i had to shoehorn that thing in there, but it got rid of an airbox noise and a cleaner turbo whine


----------



## 06lilredrocket (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

i have an injen on mine it was easy to install and was 200$ the only thing about it is that i couldnt leave the stock engine cover on it so i have to get one it sounds good and i can def feel a difference but i also have an awe exhaust on it


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Needs more parts

What these...Heres mine with a forge dv....

ATP FTW NUFF SAID


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

You could check out our new "short ram" intake:








Fits Golf, Jetta, EOS, A3 
▪ Single piece mandrel bent 18g steel with black wrinkle coat
▪ Integrated billet MAF flange
▪ Laser cut MAF heat shield
▪ Laser cut Air filter heat shield
▪ K&N induction filter
▪ Fits with trimmed engine cover
▪ Utilizes factory ram air scoop for increased air flow and efficiency








Link: http://www.vf-accessories.com/...i.php


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (96786MKV)*

so, this is why i've been buggin everybody about this one in particular
the goal of the thread it to determine, what acutally is, the best intake........from whats been determined so far we can say:
the carbino is good becuase its actually taking ram air in the way it should
the filter-on-a-stick ones are good becuase the piping provide good flow all the way into the motor
i've been intreagued by the AIP becasue it looks like it might be the best of both worlds......it has the smooth intake piping but look at the filter....it's cuped at the "top" of the filter, to catch more air from the ram air slot in the grill...furthermore it has a nice upgrade path as well with the alternate diverter path, which i don't know, but suspect may be a big advantage also

i have no dyno to prove anything, but i'm searching for confirmation...based only what i see with my eyes, i think this one potentially could be the winner

so hey 96786MKV!....how do you like that thing.....what software are you running with it, if any....have you run any different intakes?

anybody have dyno numbers on this thing!?


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (drpsycher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpsycher* »_so, this is why i've been buggin everybody about this one in particular
the goal of the thread it to determine, what acutally is, the best intake........from whats been determined so far we can say:
the carbino is good becuase its actually taking ram air in the way it should
the filter-on-a-stick ones are good becuase the piping provide good flow all the way into the motor

i've been intreagued by the AIP becasue it looks like it might be the best of both worlds......it has the smooth intake piping but look at the filter....it's cuped at the "top" of the filter, to catch more air from the ram air slot in the grill...furthermore it has a nice upgrade path as well with the alternate diverter path, which i don't know, but suspect may be a big advantage also

i have no dyno to prove anything, but i'm searching for confirmation...based only what i see with my eyes, i think this one potentially could be the winner

so hey 96786MKV!....how do you like that thing.....what software are you running with it, if any....have you run any different intakes?

anybody have dyno numbers on this thing!?


Revo stg2 No dyno and havent tried anything else but i did do research and this is the one that







me.Diverter valve adapter to allow you to hear DV spitting into intake recirculating air not WASTING it...who wouldnt want that...ATP FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 96786MKV at 10:54 PM 9-16-2007_


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

unfortunetly, this thread did me almost no good, so i ended up just buying an injen CAI i found for cheap instead. maybe someday we can reach the age of talking in a logical sense about the quality of things, but until then all we can do is argue like 1st graders on which power ranger is the coolest....


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (nikitynick)*

RED!!!







LOL
Well I like the looks of the VF unit, but $300.....I think for $250 it would blow everyone away based on that it's one piece and has a more isolated area made by the heat shield.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

im still waiting to see what eurojet puts out.


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_unfortunetly, this thread did me almost no good................. but until then all we can do is argue like 1st graders on which power ranger is the coolest....


take it easy homey.......i think a lot of people are getting plenty out of this thread....i know i am
sure there's a little bickering, but look past it......
we've determined a small number of indesputable facts and we are continuing to still build on that....

_*this thread rocks!*_ (so there







)


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_unfortunetly, this thread did me almost no good, so i ended up just buying an injen CAI i found for cheap instead. maybe someday we can reach the age of talking in a logical sense about the quality of things, but until then all we can do is argue like 1st graders on which power ranger is the coolest....








ugh your weclome


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (96786MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96786MKV* »_
What these...Heres mine with a forge dv....

ATP FTW NUFF SAID










so whats the blue hose-thingy for.....and why did you choose to go with the optional re-route kit.....doesn't our stock setup re-circulate the air also.....im guessing yours should be better especially if your running stage 2 sofware......what software you running with it?
what kind of BOV are you running?........how tough was the install....did you do it yourself?

whatever the case is, it looks bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (drpsycher)*

That intake setup was sold/installed at my shop,I have used this intake on quite a few cars and we have had good luck with them so far.
We block off the OEM DV,keep it plugged in,and the valve you see n this picture is a FORGE 007,and the blue line is the vacuum hose to open the valve.
The car runs great,no CEL's and hold about 1-2 psi more bost than the stock valve,and the owner definitely likes to have fun with this car,so he definitely has put it to the test and is happy and as had no issues,and will also enjoy the reliabilty of a mechanical setup vs. the trouble prone OE valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Also the above car is running REVO stage 2,wth wastegate tweek,spiking 23psi and holding 18-16psi to redline.







No fuel cuts,even with ATP 3" downpipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Check out our intake from Fujita. They've been making intakes for years and have tons of experience!
Kit Contents:
* 6061 T6 Aluminum Intake Tubing with Polished finish
* HoseTechniques Silicone hose w/Nomex
* Carbon Plated T-bolt clamps
* Fujita Super Flow High Performance Air Filter
* TIG Welded bracketry
* Vibration Mounts
Fujita MkV CAI Buy Online Here!



















_Modified by [email protected] at 7:49 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow,that one looks pretty sweet as well







Good to see a lot of aftermarket stuff coming out for 2.0T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I had a Fujita on my previous car. They make good products.


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (rukkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_I had a Fujita on my previous car. They make good products.










i'm sure it has good build quality then which is good, but look where the filter is...
this could be good if there was a cold air hose from the bottom of the car....without that, it looks like its a disadvantage over some of the others, as the filter is not directly in front of the ram air slot

it looks like you could still funnel it to the cone from the ram air slot with some pretty simple fab-ing, though

anybody else use one of these things?


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (drpsycher)*

i'm still unsure of what to buy, i'm looking at getting one ordered this week, but after reading this my orginal decision to go with neuspeed has been shaken, who has actually had their intakes Dynoi'd without a chip since i don't have one yet?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (nikitynick)*

I was initially leaning P flow too but now I'm undecided again...I would like to get some feedback from folks who have an intake without a chip too since that is further down the road for me. 


_Modified by gliplatinum at 1:35 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

save your $$$ and get the chip.
The chip is worth more than a turbo-back and intake combined.


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_unfortunetly, this thread did me almost no good, so i ended up just buying an injen CAI i found for cheap instead. maybe someday we can reach the age of talking in a logical sense about the quality of things, but until then all we can do is argue like 1st graders on which power ranger is the coolest....

the truth is..the intake is a restriction, but the 200-300 for one is ridiculous. i believe you'd be better served by picking up a K&N or ITG drop in. I discussed this with my tuner and when you look at it for the $ x HP...intakes are a waste. They do sound good though.
Will I get one? I'd like to, butI would honestly say I'd get one for the sound. Performance wise its so minimal. I'd spend the cash on a stiffer rear sway, or a DV solution.

_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_save your $$$ and get the chip.
The chip is worth more than a turbo-back and intake combined.

solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But what do I know.


_Modified by KingofCancer at 9:30 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

But the sound is pretty awesome


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (davebs14)*

i actually came across K&n's website and i have their drop in replacement filter, but they have a cold air intake which they have dyno number for as gains of 18.6 hp tothe wheels at 4500 rpm, which soudns great now i'd love to see neuspeed's and fugita's and injen and evom's numbers, and compare (WITHOUT BEING CHIPPED) being a college student a do it yourself intake for about 200-250 is a pretty doable thing compared to a hardware and program of code that could potentially have more problems than its worth depending on the brand of chip you choose and then you gotta clear the memory and all that before service then pay for a reflash..... too me that sounds retarded and i know for a fact i don't have the 700$ for the GIAC chip i was dreaming of, but as far as an intake and new foglight mounts with free flowing ability its all i can afford. i think the vent fog pices are a must have and headlight switch and on the intake i honestly don't have a clue, i know the DBilas or whatever for 500$ looks like a waste....but who knows....


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

vDubDriver_GLI: The chip is the single most bang for the buck mod you can do.
and yes, the sound is amazing.. 18hp on an intake? i don't see it sorry. if that were the case, i'd buy ome tomorrow.


_Modified by KingofCancer at 10:17 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

well visit K&N's website and see for yourself and to disprove it, get one, dyno it and return it


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

yes the chip is the best bang for the buck, but whne you don't have Bucks, i gusse its better to wait and see what "agree's" with the chip as far as intakes go, is that where your heading with this?


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

My AFE intake is still for sale








Price dropped to $180+shipping.
It works nice.


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_My AFE intake is still for sale








Price dropped to $180+shipping.
It works nice.

and why are you seeling it again? which intake is it stage 1 or 2?


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

http://www.autoanything.com/ge...=1915
Kn typhoon intake, thoughts anyone?


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*

Its the one with the blue oil on it. Not the dry one. It supposedly makes more power. My wife HATES the sound and says it looks goofy. So I have the stock intake back on.
It worked nicely, but I don't wanna sleep outside for an intake








In regards to the K?N.....after extensive testing and tons of "dyno" work they must have decided to just rip off the neuspeed design. The additional 10HP theirs makes is from that fancy K&N sticker on the intake....worth about 10hp lol.
I think I"m going carbonio now or Diblas or however the hell its spelled if they ever drop under $400

_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_
and why are you seeling it again? which intake is it stage 1 or 2?



_Modified by davebs14 at 9:46 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## inf[email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

Evoms Intake with our DV kit ftw!
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...tured
















602.606.7973
Brandon


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bulletproof Support)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulletproof Support* »_Evoms Intake with our DV kit ftw!
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...tured
















602.606.7973
Brandon


evom=expensive
neuespeed=more expensive if its just a rip off then **** for 50$ i'll take it, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_evom=expensive
neuespeed=more expensive if its just a rip off then **** for 50$ i'll take it, lol 

Im not sure if you've seen our prices on those items.. 
Evoms 299.99 FREE shipping:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
Neuspeed(less expensive) 212.78 FREE shipping:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
The DV kit fits those intakes and more!


----------



## VduBdriver_GLI (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Bulletproof Support)*

neuspeed rip off who has been in the intake business for 20 years longer than neusspeed most likly is 202.95 free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VduBdriver_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VduBdriver_GLI* »_neuspeed rip off who has been in the intake business for 20 years longer than neusspeed most likly is 202.95 free shipping

NEUSPEED is far from the kind of company that rips folks off.
If it's a NEUSPEED kit you want: I see that you're not too far from us up in Richardson, so shipping shouldn't be much. We currently have the P-Flos on sale right now for $194.95 with free shipping, but we can knock off a few bucks for a fellow Texas.
Feel free to IM me if we can help.


----------

